# 126th U.S. NATIONAL TARGET CHAMPIONSHIP 2010 Hamilton, Ohio



## jwalgast (Aug 7, 2005)

Is there a list of registered archers online yet?

John


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I will be there!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm entered (first timer).


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm still on the fence. I haven't shot a tournament since 2005 or 2006. I don't have a 90 meter sight mark. My 70 meter range is over a dwarf peach tree to a target about 6 feet above where I stand. :mg:


----------



## wisemaj (Feb 27, 2007)

*Event Details?*

I've searched the USA Archery website for details about the upcoming National Target Championship, but can't find info on the following:

1. The only location info I can find is Hamilton, OH. Exactly where is the tournament being held? Address?

2. All I could find is a schedule showing which events are shot each day, nothing on times. Is there a schedule available somewhere that includes times? When would I be shooting (senior male recurve) each day?

If anyone knows where this is posted on-line, or if you happen to know the details, please let me know. By the way, I haven't registered yet ... maybe this info is provided only to registered archers, or perhaps I'm just not looking in the right spot? Thanks.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

This pdf has most of the info you're looking for...

http://assets.usoc.org/assets/docum..._Target_Championships_Registration_Packet.pdf


----------



## wisemaj (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, JayMc ... guess I didn't go deep enough.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

wisemaj said:


> I've searched the USA Archery website for details about the upcoming National Target Championship, but can't find info on the following:
> 
> 1. The only location info I can find is Hamilton, OH. Exactly where is the tournament being held? Address?
> 
> ...


Here's the venue address: Competition Venue: Joyce Park: 45 Forest Lake Ln, Hamilton, OH 45014


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the "clout" competition is?


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Can someone tell me what the "clout" competition is?


Here you go


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The Clout Round, FITA Rule Book 5, Paragraph 11.5, Page 12-15
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA website/05 Rules/01 C&R Book/Book 2010/2010_Book5.pdf


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Registration is closed
http://usarchery.org/events/2639

126th U.S. National Target Championships Entries by Catagory posted
http://assets.usoc.org/assets/docum...ename/28277/ENTRIES-Category_list-July_16.pdf


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Awards*

USAA EVENTS - A changing landscape by Denise Parker Blog/ November 12, 2009 http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for-denise-parker/posts/1437-usaa-events-a-changing-landscape

“…AWARDS -NATIONAL EVENTS
Awards will be distributed at national events based on the number of paid participants in the division as of the deadline for entry date, using the following awards structure:

Less than 5 participants: 1st place only.
5-8 participants: 1st and 2nd place only.
9 or more: 1st, 2nd and 3rd places.
With the addition of more events to the USAT program, it is essential to adopt policies and procedures that will help to ensure consistency from event to event. This policy will assist tournament organizers to better manage their events and finances…”


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> 126th U.S. National Target Championships Entries by Catagory posted


Wow!! The Senior and Cadet men recurve categories are HUGE compared to most of the other groups!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> USAA EVENTS - A changing landscape by Denise Parker Blog/ November 12, 2009 http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for-denise-parker/posts/1437-usaa-events-a-changing-landscape
> 
> “…AWARDS -NATIONAL EVENTS
> Awards will be distributed at national events based on the number of paid participants in the division as of the deadline for entry date, using the following awards structure:
> ...


speaking of that Bob-what do you think of the fact that someone can attend a poorly attended shoot-say as a cadet and finish 4 out of 6 yet that is better for a Jr USAT standing than a boy who shoots the NTC or the National indoor and say finishes 6 out of 40. Who really should be ranked higher assuming both had the same placement at JOAD nationals? I know who I would rank higher

I know back in the day when I shot on the NSSA circuit they did a real good job of weighting shoots and finishing second or even fifth at the World shoot, or the Motor City or Bluegrass (huge shoots with tons of AAA (world class) card holders) was a lot more important than winning say a state tournament that might only have a dozen AA (very good) shooters.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> speaking of that Bob-what do you think of the fact that someone can attend a poorly attended shoot-say as a cadet and finish 4 out of 6 yet that is better for a Jr USAT standing than a boy who shoots the NTC or the National indoor and say finishes 6 out of 40. Who really should be ranked higher assuming both had the same placement at JOAD nationals? I know who I would rank higher
> 
> I know back in the day when I shot on the NSSA circuit they did a real good job of weighting shoots and finishing second or even fifth at the World shoot, or the Motor City or Bluegrass (huge shoots with tons of AAA (world class) card holders) was a lot more important than winning say a state tournament that might only have a dozen AA (very good) shooters.


If the USAT point system included multiplying by a factor based on the number of archers in a category divided by 100, then the level of competition would be accounted for. But such a system would likely discourage participation in the newer and smaller USAT qualifiers. The current system encourages archers to consider taking part in any and all events. The method encourages participation. Ultimately such a strategy helps to grow the sport by broadening the pool of archers with an opportunity to make USAT.

USAA conducts a specific trials process to select World Championship and Olympic Teams. 

I think it is important to recognized that USAT is a program. USAT is not required to select the best team to represent USA. Instead Cadet, Junior and Senior USAT can act as one of the USA Archery High Performance programs that can help encourage and develop top archers that have talent. 

So is it reasonable to choose USAT based on tournament wins without regard for a tournaments level of competition. Yes if the goal is to conduct a program that seeks to be an alternative development path.


----------



## jburg2 (May 25, 2008)

Hey Jim,
The weather looks interesting but the boys in PINK are ready to come down from Columbus and have some fun.
We have started a Facebook page for those who are interested.
We will update as time allows.
Any suggestions or contributions would be appreciated.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/126th...pionships-Ohio/136232486403499?v=wall&ref=sgm

Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## jburg2 (May 25, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> USAA EVENTS - A changing landscape by Denise Parker Blog/ November 12, 2009 http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for-denise-parker/posts/1437-usaa-events-a-changing-landscape
> 
> “…AWARDS -NATIONAL EVENTS
> Awards will be distributed at national events based on the number of paid participants in the division as of the deadline for entry date, using the following awards structure:
> ...


Is this the same for all divisions, I'm curious about kids awards, the bowman and cubs? thanks


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

jburg2 said:


> Is this the same for all divisions, I'm curious about kids awards, the bowman and cubs? thanks


That is a great question for the National JOAD Coordinator Diane Watson [email protected] 
and the JOAD Leadership http://usarchery.org/programs/joad-youth-archery/joad-leadership 
including the JOAD Committee/Regional Coordinators http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/19944/USA_Archery_Regions_Map.pdf

I encourage all to engage in communications with ones state JOAD Coordinator http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/28200/State_Coordinators_71510.pdf If your state does not have one, consider volunteering to be your states JOAD coordinator and being active. State JOAD Coordinators is a great way to help you local community grow youth target archery.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

jburg2 said:


> Is this the same for all divisions, I'm curious about kids awards, the bowman and cubs? thanks


My thoughts exactly. I think if a bowman finishes 2nd (or even 3rd) out of 5, he should be given an award. I can promise you if a 10 year old gets 2nd and no award, he would be greatly disappointed. After all, dont we want our future archers to stay enthuised and want to continue? The adult awards I could care less about. I understand money is tight but we shouldnt scrimp on our future.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

toxoph said:


> My thoughts exactly. I think if a bowman finishes 2nd (or even 3rd) out of 5, he should be given an award. I can promise you if a 10 year old gets 2nd and no award, he would be greatly disappointed. After all, dont we want our future archers to stay enthuised and want to continue? The adult awards I could care less about. I understand money is tight but we shouldnt scrimp on our future.


We had the same discussion at the state level. In the past state JOAD Championships hosts have gone so far to award 4th, 5th and 6th place so that no child was left out in a grass roots effort to encourage youth target archery involvement. I can see that a national championship is different from a state tourney. 

In the big picture, it is sad to be even having this discussion. The issues of awarding second place effects a tiny number of archers. We should be encouraging JOAD at the grass root level to the level where every JOAD category has over a dozen competitors. Volunteer, parent, instructor, coach, club leader attention should be on growth. By growing the number of archers, we make what the archers do significant and meaningful. By growing we make what the archers do important.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Serious Fun said:


> USAA EVENTS - A changing landscape by Denise Parker Blog/ November 12, 2009 http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for-denise-parker/posts/1437-usaa-events-a-changing-landscape
> 
> “…AWARDS -NATIONAL EVENTS
> Awards will be distributed at national events based on the number of paid participants in the division as of the deadline for entry date, using the following awards structure:
> ...



One word describes this policy-----PATHETIC!

I thought the NAA/USAA had hit rock bottom when they'd put our Social Security # on the outside of the envelope, when sending out ballots. I guess there are always new lows to be attained by this organization.

Awards are more than just the signifying of a placing at an event. They are memorabilia from tournaments and shoots people can look back on, and hopefully remember a fond memory, or a time when they achieved something they thought was out of reach. Whether there was 10 people competing in their class, or 1.

Thanks Bob for bringing this to my attention. You're a vigilant sentry, keeping everyone informed about this organization. 

Periodically, I almost send in membership fees for my wife and myself, to start our membership back up with the NAA/USAA. These type of moronic decisions only solidify my resolve, to never become a member again.

If someone tells me how terribly expensive it is to give awards out for every division, irregardless of participants, please don't waste the time. At $150 entry, I'll bet I could go through the expense/salary reports of the USAA staff, and I'd find plenty of wasteful places to get the money to pay for ALL awards.

JC


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

Serious Fun said:


> We had the same discussion at the state level. In the past state JOAD Championships hosts have gone so far to award 4th, 5th and 6th place so that no child was left out in a grass roots effort to encourage youth target archery involvement. I can see that a national championship is different from a state tourney.
> 
> In the big picture, it is sad to be even having this discussion. The issues of awarding second place effects a tiny number of archers. We should be encouraging JOAD at the grass root level to the level where every JOAD category has over a dozen competitors. Volunteer, parent, instructor, coach, club leader attention should be on growth. By growing the number of archers, we make what the archers do significant and meaningful. By growing we make what the archers do important.


Anything we can do to encourage the youth programs should be done.There should be more awards than just medals for finishing in differant places.Sportsmanship and most improved should also be awarded.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Paula said:


> Anything we can do to encourage the youth programs should be done.There should be more awards than just medals for finishing in differant places.Sportsmanship and most improved should also be awarded.


You would love the “JOAD Journey” concept where, just as we encourage target archery shooting skills, we would promote character development and the experience of helping to contribute to the club.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

TUESDAY

The field is basically set up-the electronics are still being worked on. The Adult and Youth fields are ready for formal practice-target faces were hung on every target. We were short a few individual spots but have the old tri-face targets for practice day-I have a bunch of the spots in my car for tomorrow since those on there now will quickly be torn up.

Weather-not awful-big rain showers around the late afternoon-early evening though. I left the field at 4.35, the storm hit mason around 5.45 suggesting the field got hit about 20 minutes earlier. THe practice field was fairly popular today--some shooting include Greg Brown-all the way from Hawaii, shooting a Hoyt RX with custom built borders limbs (real smooth, he left me try them out), as well as Points to the Cross's Dan (last name can't recall) shooting his RX with his converstion kit and G3 Limbs (they are out of Rochester). Maxine Botts, Diane Watson and recent USOC vote winner and World Cup Champion Erika Anschutz were all practicing (congratulate Erika when you see her, she just finished her Psych dissertation and graduated college carrying pretty much a 4.0 average (well 3.95 or something to be exact)-not too shabby for being a top world class archer as well

The Taiwan team came in late but I didnt' see any shoot. One of the compound ladies from the Hungary field trip came and Allison Eaton, Clout Goddess was on the practice field as well. 

CJO of course had a bunch including the infamous TWINKIES, Sean and Dan McLaughlin, defending Cadet Champion, Sean Curtin, new archer(but rapidly improving) Alexa (Ali) Hill, Joe Oka of Ky, Derek and Alan Hsiao, Chelsea Obrebski and Ian Coombe. All in all about 30 or so people on the practice field which this year is located where the youth field was last year.

Tomorrow starts the formal practice for adults and JOAD Juniors as well as the clout. I suspect that practice field will be full of Youth as well

Jane Johnson came in around mid day and Rich Kochert of Cleveland was down for the judges meeting along with Doug and Sue Ludwig (Points of the cross JOAD in Rochester) also judging.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

A hot day of practice today as the thunderstorms and rain mainly stayed south--all we had was alot of steamy heat and maybe a few sprinkles. Equipment inspection took place today, adult/junior practice and the clout run by Jane Johnson. 

In clout, team Trafford had a good day as usual. Mirian was the only Cub (14 and under is the youngest group) and she had the highest score of the tournament beating her brother Hardy who also won the cub. In the boys Recurve cub, bowman Hardy was easily first-second and third (Ian C) were only a few points a part. In Youth girls compound, two of the young ladies mistakenly shot the adult compound distance (165M) so the one girl from New Jersey who shot the proper distance won--no harm because no senior lady compounds competed so those two took gold and Silver in the adult division. In women's recurve, my wife, Barebow shooter Liz started off with a perfect thirty but ended up second behind "LuvMyHoyt". Last year's champion Allison Eaton (who has won dozens of clouts) told me she never really got on track and finished fourth. Greg Brown of Hawaii won the men's recurve-two texans were 2 and 3 (Bubba Bateman I know was third, I believe second was Bobby Jones). In Youth Girls, it was Rachel and Heather Trafford in 1-2 with Local Chelsea Obrebski in third. 

it was very hot today and now the forecast is for dry conditions on Friday and Saturday but there is a chance of pop up storms tomorrow. 

My feet are about shot-spent most of the day doing arrow recover duty. We had everything from a couple world class lady compounders shooting 30M targets with their seventy meter settings to one barebow archer who had a constant group of 4-5 arrows to the right of his short. all arrows REPORTED lost (Dave Taggart also had a metal detector and found half of the lost ones) were found though sadly one fairly new X-10 was found by field crew leader Brandon Alward when he went to pull up a stake-the x10 had shattered after it hit the steel stake.

Tomorrow morning-Men's recurve and lady compounds.

There is a presentation about the National training systems and athletes' meeting tonight--too hot to go though the national ranking system will be discussed as well (seems there has to be some modifications when right now someone who finishes 4 out of 7 at one of the lesser attended USAT shoots gets more credit than someone who finishes 5 out a 60 at say the Arizona Cup or the National Indoor)


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck to everyone. 
I will be there next year.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Pictures*

Photos from todays clout competition are up at www.dolphin-photo.com


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> If the USAT point system included multiplying by a factor based on the number of archers in a category divided by 100, then the level of competition would be accounted for. But such a system would likely discourage participation in the newer and smaller USAT qualifiers. The current system encourages archers to consider taking part in any and all events. The method encourages participation. Ultimately such a strategy helps to grow the sport by broadening the pool of archers with an opportunity to make USAT.
> 
> USAA conducts a specific trials process to select World Championship and Olympic Teams.
> 
> ...


I disagree-with so many shoots it hurts adults who have real jobs and cannot afford that much time to make every shoot, in juniors it becomes a money game.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

titanium man said:


> One word describes this policy-----PATHETIC!
> 
> I thought the NAA/USAA had hit rock bottom when they'd put our Social Security # on the outside of the envelope, when sending out ballots. I guess there are always new lows to be attained by this organization.
> 
> ...


I saw that bit about the awards and I agree with you. If someone is last of three I can see the point. but if you finish 3rd out of 8 and get nothing, that is pretty poor. Its not like those plaques are costing the organization lots of bucks. If I still make it to the meeting tonight, I am sure going to mention that


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I saw that bit about the awards and I agree with you. If someone is last of three I can see the point. but if you finish 3rd out of 8 and get nothing, that is pretty poor. Its not like those plaques are costing the organization lots of bucks. If I still make it to the meeting tonight, I am sure going to mention that



Thanks Jim. 

The more I think about it, with some of the comments about whether JOAD's are included, the more I think----where's it all going? Are you going to tell me that if you have two Masters 80 plusers out there plugging away in the hot sun, only one gets an award? 

If you start making exceptions for this and that division, whether adult or joad, people will say forget it, it's not worth it. People are tired of this PETTY type of thriftiness, when their leaders are still making the same, spending the same, but NOOOOOOO! we're going to chinse out on the awards to save $2! How hypocritical! You know me and numbers Jim, let me look at the books, I'll start eliminating needless Staff people, I'll save them some money. 

Many years ago, the NAA decided to chase the NFAA in the number of divisions they included at their competitions. Now they want to say who gets what if you only have 3-4 consistent shooters in a division? The NFAA doesn't eliminate awards, it just combines or reduces the numbers of classes. I always found it humorous we never had a Seniors division in Compound Fingers, but once you were 50, poof! you could switch. I feel if a division only has 2 people coming to Nationals, paying the $150, who cares, give them the awards they so rightly deserve. They can't help it other people didn't show up to shoot against them. Is this peer pressure to get people to show up to Nationals, or is it discrimination against the "OLD" classes that may not have as many shooters. They'll spout cost savings, but I beg to differ. Maybe they should just send out invitations to the 15-20 top adult seniors in recurve and compound, and just forget about everyone else. That's what it appears they only care about.:sad:

When your leader has only seen the world as an "elite", the only shooters they'll worry about are the "elite".

It's not too late to switch, I'm not sorry I did. 

http://www.ifaaarchery.org/


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

titanium man said:


> Thanks Jim.
> 
> The NFAA doesn't eliminate awards, it just combines or reduces the numbers of classes.
> 
> http://www.ifaaarchery.org/


Combining small classes seems like a good idea if they shoot the same distance. 

I know NAA does this automatically for some groups. For example, if you'rs a junior, you are also registered as a senior. 

If you're in the >60 group, you could also be automatically registered in the >50 group. Then the >60 becomes a sub-specialty of >50, and the >70 is a sub-specialty of >60, etc. That way if there are just a few shooters in the >70 group, they'll still be eligible for awards for both the >60 and the >50 as a whole.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

archerymom2 said:


> Combining small classes seems like a good idea if they shoot the same distance.
> 
> I know NAA does this automatically for some groups. For example, if you'rs a junior, you are also registered as a senior.
> 
> If you're in the >60 group, you could also be automatically registered in the >50 group. Then the >60 becomes a sub-specialty of >50, and the >70 is a sub-specialty of >60, etc. That way if there are just a few shooters in the >70 group, they'll still be eligible for awards for both the >60 and the >50 as a whole.


Right!

We've become politically correct, so we have to recognize everyone. 

There is one tournament that everyone (age), except women vs. men, is inclusive, the Olympics. There are also quite a few tournaments that don't differentiate in age, ie the various Cups. 

I remember when I started shooting, there were limited classes in the NAA, adult men/women(recurve only then), and the JOAD classes. That wasn't a whole lot of awards, and the % of participation was just as good. I just think the wrong time to be stingy is at Nationals, where if you recognize the different classes, they should be rightfully awarded. 

I think the NAA and NFAA need to get there Class wording on the same page. Unless you've been down that stretch of road before, sometimes it's confusing to figure out what division you're in, if you want to shoot both organizations different Nationals. JMHO 

JC


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

*Congrats to jenny!!!!!*

I'm going to recognize someone now...

CONGRATS TO JENNY NICHOLS! 352 at 60m today. Just 1 off the World Record. Nice shooting Jenny. 

Wish I could be there to give you a big hug. 

Glad I'm not there because I would have gone broke on our dollar bets. :wink: Would have had to write you a check (like I did Brady at Indoor Nats 2 years ago).


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

KJarchery said:


> I'm going to recognize someone now...
> 
> CONGRATS TO JENNY NICHOLS! 352 at 60m today. Just 1 off the World Record. Nice shooting Jenny.
> 
> ...


I saw several people congratulate her so I figured she had done something special but sadly, I was too busy trying to find lost arrows (only two people had metal detectors-Dave Taggart and I) to find out why. I know she was not at the very top of the leader board earlier in the day but jumped ahead


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Clout*



Scott.Barrett said:


> Can someone tell me what the "clout" competition is?


Way too much fun! Had a perfect 30 on my first end!:shade: Total surprise,a nd way too cool!!
If ya didn't shoot it this year and watched, you should shoot it next year and have fun! Total FUN part of the tourney! I shot 125M (womens recurve stake)! Placed 2nd in that division! :wink: Love CLOUT!


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations, Jenny. That's excellent shooting.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Awards at Indoor Nationals*

To Be totally honest, if the "expense" of giving awards were so great, then we wouldn't have tournaments, with medals, and such. Here in Ohio, when we host tourneys we give pretty darn good medals. Our FITA Archers of Ohio Medals are DOWN RIGHT INCREDIBLE! Kudos to Ray and Erin for getting those done, and I can assure you they cost at least DOUBLE of what these medals they are giving at 126th Target Nationals (at least for the Clout). I'm certain the plaques (if given out will be nice, but really, do we have to pay $100 (or more) to shoot a national event with no chance of getting 1st, 2nd and 3rd place medals if the required number is not met? Your JOAD kids won't show! 

About awarding beyond bronze medals, what is the point, if the kid wants a medal they have to work hard for it! We had a tournament where a kid placed fourth, and his mom made a big stink, so we gave the kids an archery pin. Guess what? The next tournament he finished in the medals, because he worked hard and saw the fruits of his effort. You don't have to give an award for 4th, 5th and 6th, or so on! The Olympics sure don't!

Calling everyone a winner, when they are not, breeds a nation of losers!

Teaching a kid a lesson on sportsmanship and hard work, breeds winners! Besides it is a good life lesson, and is that not what archery is all about?





titanium man said:


> One word describes this policy-----PATHETIC!
> 
> I thought the NAA/USAA had hit rock bottom when they'd put our Social Security # on the outside of the envelope, when sending out ballots. I guess there are always new lows to be attained by this organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

stuff from today

Men's recurve-FIRST SHOT FOR SCORE-and NYC's Larry Brown's New Limbs go boom!! No panic, no cursing, no whining, Larry walks over to LAS and they replace his limbs-and from what Larry told me-with a more expensive set. short of having a back up bow right behind him, a perfect way to handle adversity. I wish some of my JOADs could have seen that. Good Job Larry, good job Chad at LAS. 

Great shooting by many, especially Erika, Jake and Jenny. Ohio cadet aged recurve archer Ben Cleland is near the top of the compound board and Matt Zumbo (who can shoot cadet next year but is in junior today) had one of the top three men's recurve scores at 70 

If you are missing an arrow and reading this-please look in the registration tent. we put at least a dozen in there. 

Note-(if you miss more than say once a month), its really hard for me to find an all carbon arrow. I got lucky today and found a few but this field (as is the case with most well used soccer fields) has lots of false signals and that one short "beep" I get from a Nano or an Easton all carbon is hard to figure from all the pop tops, cleats, goal nails etc.

Practice fields ought to have big signs-PLEASE CHECK YOUR SIGHT MARKS -lots of misses on the practice field (or during formal practice) when people say move from 70M to 30 meter but neglect to adjust their sights!

If you miss please tell a judge-they are keeping a list so we can try to find them after the fields are free of shooters.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

lizard said:


> To Be totally honest, if the "expense" of giving awards were so great, then we wouldn't have tournaments, with medals, and such. Here in Ohio, when we host tourneys we give pretty darn good medals. Our FITA Archers of Ohio Medals are DOWN RIGHT INCREDIBLE! Kudos to Ray and Erin for getting those done, and I can assure you they cost at least DOUBLE of what these medals they are giving at 126th Target Nationals (at least for the Clout). I'm certain the plaques (if given out will be nice, but really, do we have to pay $100 (or more) to shoot a national event with no chance of getting 1st, 2nd and 3rd place medals if the required number is not met? Your JOAD kids won't show!
> 
> About awarding beyond bronze medals, what is the point, if the kid wants a medal they have to work hard for it! We had a tournament where a kid placed fourth, and his mom made a big stink, so we gave the kids an archery pin. Guess what? The next tournament he finished in the medals, because he worked hard and saw the fruits of his effort. You don't have to give an award for 4th, 5th and 6th, or so on! The Olympics sure don't!
> 
> ...



Your medals are fabulous!! I told Ray when he gave me mine at the Double 900, I was flattered he tore a page out of the FITA Archers of Indiana Playbook. We've had our large state shaped enamel painted beauties for 4 years now, and people are pleased when they're awarded one. I was pleased when Ohio changed theirs, and are now giving out awards to be treasured. As you can see ours won by our 2008 Northern and Indiana Compound Champions Dani and Denver Wischmeier, they are a nice prize to win. Take care, shoot well, and hope to see you soon.

JC


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

all three of us are entered (sent yesterday) at the North Region. I have to stop looking for lost arrows though-swinging that metal detector for the last 2 days for at least 3-5 hours has really played merry hell with my right shoulder!!!

MidwayArcher(Gabe) is leading the 50+


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Jim C said:


> all three of us are entered (sent yesterday) at the North Region. I have to stop looking for lost arrows though-swinging that metal detector for the last 2 days for at least 3-5 hours has really played merry hell with my right shoulder!!!
> 
> MidwayArcher(Gabe) is leading the 50+


Good for Gabe!! Look forward to seeing you all!! Take care of that shoulder!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

National Target Championships Begin
USA Archery July 23, 2010 
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/07/23/national-target-championships-begin/37434


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Live results available at...

http://usarchery.org/events/2639

By the way, how do foreign visitors get factored into the placement? They are all merged together on the online list, but I assume they have their own "guest" category for final placement?


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Whats the weather conditions like?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm sure it was as hot over there as it was here in INDY, so around 95 with a real feel of 105. Quite miserably hot.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

titanium man said:


> I'm sure it was as hot over there as it was here in INDY, so around 95 with a real feel of 105. Quite miserably hot.


very hot today. 

Youth started today. More "equipment failures" than there should have been-some involved 1) a kid forgetting his tab (6 arrows) and 2) another time a kid in the Porta Potty. Probably another 20 minutes of time due to these "equipment failures"

Lots of misses too, the cadet ladies' field was constantly requiring my metal detector's attention. One girl-bad tendonitis-another had some bow issues-lots of arrows in a neat line a foot left of the bail-all along the white lane marking paint stripe. Taiwan (or for the more politically correct types-Chinese Tapei) had strong archers-they were lumped in with the American kids and in cadet boys, Ben Chu was-at most times, the only American boy of 7 on the leader board. It was similar in boys cub recurve. Rather than go over the results-you can find them at US archery. I don't recall the judges having to make many-if any calls over disputed arrow values. The judges were noting that the kids were all well behaved. 

In Bowman R boys, one of the favorites, California Hunter Conley (JOAD #2) didn't show up.

Up in the adult field, we had another set of limbs croak-yesterday it was Larry Brown's Hoyt limbs, today it was Greg Brown (two guys, one from NYC one from Hawaii, both with Hoyt risers and the same last name-hmmm) from Hawaii with his custom Borders limbs built for his RX went boom boom. Fortunately, one of my JDT boys, Dan McLaughlin has a new RX he has not started shooting yet with the exact limbs Greg needed so Greg was in luck. Last I checked, LAS had a set and was trying to get it to GB before he goes to Darrington for NFAA field. 

In teams only two ladies recurve teams shot-the winning team featured a couple of the Trafford young ladies-the second team had Chelsea Obrebsk of my club. I was told the ladies Compound and Mens recurve team events were cancelled due to a lack of interest and the timing (scheduled to start at 6 or so after a LONG HOT afternoon)

In the ladies compound Erika Anschutz had a slim lead over Cristie Colin. I was standing by Erika's dad Steve. Last round, Christie shoots clean. Erika-ten, NINE (I can't LOOK says Steve X) Championship to Erika. No time to celebrate-the stabilizer bushing on her bow comes out with the quad comp stabilizer-off to the hardware store. 

Congrats to AT's MidwayArcher (Gabe Querol) who won a close 50+ recurve event. 

Tomorrow-the Youths shoot short distances in the AM-teams in the PM--saw several teams sign up including three that feature kids from my club. THe elimination rounds for the adults in the Morning as well.

Talked to several top archers-both compound and recurve--no complaints (other than the heat-but the heat would have been the same just about anyplace this week).

Didn't attend the meeting (too beat from looking and finding about 100 lost arrows) but apparently there was a discussion about weighting the USAT shoots (what should be worth more-finishing 5th out of 35 for a JOAD cadet at US Nationals or finishing 4th out of 6th at one of the new and less popular s hoots)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Jim,
Was there any word on if they discussed this 'wonderful' idea to make two USAT events the world trials event, rather than have a seperate, standalone event like we've always done?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Jim,
> Was there any word on if they discussed this 'wonderful' idea to make two USAT events the world trials event, rather than have a seperate, standalone event like we've always done?


I know not-didn't hear anything about that from those at the meeting.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the props! 

The weather has definitely been the story. It was blazing hot yesterday with shifting winds, making shooting a real challenge.

Jim was too modest to mention that his son, Ian, lit up the recurve bowman category with a PB 676 and leads by 18 going into day 2.

Chicago Bow Hunter's own Danny O'Halloran is shooting really strong. He shot a 683 in the bowman compound category and leads by a wide margin.

Just a quick shout out to Denny Koerner. In the late 60's he took a very green kid and taught him how to shoot a recurve bow. After chasing money around for 30 years, that kid picked up a bow again in 2006. My thanks to Denny and the foundation he provided out of Midway Archery Lanes. If some folks from Menasha, Wi. are reading this, could you pass my thanks to Denny?

Gabe


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

Pictures are available and online at www.dolphin-photo.com

Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Congrats to Gabe I didn't even realize you were 50+


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Congrats to Gabe as well..

I wish that I could have been there this year.

Stan


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Thanks everyone for the props!
> 
> The weather has definitely been the story. It was blazing hot yesterday with shifting winds, making shooting a real challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gabe!!

First a big win at the Northern Field, now the National Target, how about the Northern Target? I'm thinking it'll be a clean sweep. 

I'm feeling the Illinois contingent will have something to say at the Duel in the Cornfield. Look out everyone. 

Great going Gabe!! See you in a couple of weeks!!

JC


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got to give props to JayMc. This was his first "big" Fita event and he did very well. Silver in the team event. He won his first head to head match and gave Roger Willet a run for his money in the second head to head match.

Way to go Jay!!!!!:clap:


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> I've got to give props to JayMc. This was his first "big" Fita event and he did very well. Silver in the team event. He won his first head to head match and gave Roger Willet a run for his money in the second head to head match.
> 
> Way to go Jay!!!!!:clap:


Great showing by JayMc! I was keeping track and it looks like he shot pretty well against some great competition!


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

lizard said:


> To Be totally honest, if the "expense" of giving awards were so great, then we wouldn't have tournaments, with medals, and such. Here in Ohio, when we host tourneys we give pretty darn good medals. Our FITA Archers of Ohio Medals are DOWN RIGHT INCREDIBLE! Kudos to Ray and Erin for getting those done, and I can assure you they cost at least DOUBLE of what these medals they are giving at 126th Target Nationals (at least for the Clout). I'm certain the plaques (if given out will be nice, but really, do we have to pay $100 (or more) to shoot a national event with no chance of getting 1st, 2nd and 3rd place medals if the required number is not met? Your JOAD kids won't show!
> 
> About awarding beyond bronze medals, what is the point, if the kid wants a medal they have to work hard for it! We had a tournament where a kid placed fourth, and his mom made a big stink, so we gave the kids an archery pin. Guess what? The next tournament he finished in the medals, because he worked hard and saw the fruits of his effort. You don't have to give an award for 4th, 5th and 6th, or so on! The Olympics sure don't!
> 
> ...


I agree totally.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Nate and TN Archer. It was a blast and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

a big congrats to Erika who won the OR as well as the FITA-in both events Christie C was the runner up. In men's recurve, Vic Wunderle sort of shredded the seedings along with the Australian who beat Vic in the finals as they were not "favorites" (though Vic is always a favorite in an OR event here in the states). I don't think coming in from Hungary a couple days ago helped Vic's FITA score. 

Fortunately, despite heat indexes over 105 the last few days, I didn't hear of any health issues (though Lizard apparently now has a kidney infection) even though the kids who shot the team events yesterday were out in that heat for more than 8 hours. Brandon et al made sure the water coolers were well stocked and I know the DOS announcers really were constantly reminding the kids to drink lots of water. I know the concession stand sold tons of stuff as well.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

Jim C said:


> a big congrats to Erika who won the OR as well as the FITA-in both events Christie C was the runner up. In men's recurve, Vic Wunderle sort of shredded the seedings along with the Australian who beat Vic in the finals as they were not "favorites" (though Vic is always a favorite in an OR event here in the states). I don't think coming in from Hungary a couple days ago helped Vic's FITA score.
> 
> Fortunately, despite heat indexes over 105 the last few days, I didn't hear of any health issues (though Lizard apparently now has a kidney infection) even though the kids who shot the team events yesterday were out in that heat for more than 8 hours. Brandon et al made sure the water coolers were well stocked and I know the DOS announcers really were constantly reminding the kids to drink lots of water. I know the concession stand sold tons of stuff as well.



No doubt you guys did another great job this year. I'm sorry I missed it.

And CONGRATS to all the medal round folks. Impressive stuff all week.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Congratulations to Gabe in Men's Recurve Masters 50+. You are a deserving champion.

This was my first tournament ever (just picked up a bow for the first time in my life in late March), and I couldn't be more pleased and appreciative with how friendly and helpful everyone was.

I had a ball - I'm just kicking myself that I didn't take it up 20 years ago. Thanks to everyone, and see you at future events. 

(and a special thanks to John Walgast, Matthew Hopkins, and Larry Brown (who, as mentioned previously, truly personified control and good sportsmanship in adversity when his limb broke on the very first arrow of the first end of the first day. It was a pleasure to spend time with these gentlemen.)

Larry Seale


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

“Thank you’s” go out to those that support the National Target Championship. The cost of hosting a quality event exceeds the entry fees received. Special thanks to the sponsors, volunteers, and those that give of their time and caring attention to make the event happen.


----------



## jburg2 (May 25, 2008)

*Pictures*

Pictures available for free download.

http://126thusanationals.shutterfly.com/pictures

Mostly the kids


----------

